# Unboxing 11 - DaYan V ZhanChi, Consumer Version and GhostHand 2



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the unboxing of my ZhanChis and two GhostHand 2 s. In favour of the Review, this was delayed and... well, in case you watch this on youtube, you can read the desctription which has all already in it. So, enjoy:




Of course, if you have any quesitons or suggestion or even if you just want to troll on it, leave a comment below the video (no one does the "first" on my videos surprisingly). Anyway, you know... in case you liked it, give me a thumbs up. Oh... and don't hesitate to make use of the moderator tool on my channel page... if there is something you want to suggest... and if your on the channel page already, check the profile section on the middle left for some social network information.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

Your accent reminds me of home. 
Just got my retail ZC in today. It's the exact same cube as my 1st gen prototype. You know, the one I've already had for nearly 5 months or so now?
Why did they wait? (I already _know_ "why", but still)...


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, I knew you are german but where exactly are you from originally? Well, you got the transparant ZS, right? As you know, I also have the black ZS Prototype (there is not 1st/2nd one) but that is not "exact" the same cube as those are... you know, they came with the box and a card, so only they are the real deal ;-)
Joke aside: There actually are differences between the prototype and the "consumer version".


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

I have one of the very first ones.

I took both apart and the only difference are the mold injection points on the centers. That's all as far as I can tell.

Born in Uelzen btw.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just checked... and there are differences. But it seems there are "hybrids". Is it possible that you send me HiRes pictures of a half edge (one pic from the inside, two pics from the sides), a third corner (one pic from the inside), center (one pic from the side)? 1280x720 is big enough. Just make sure they are macro pics of the pieces and in focus. I then explain you everything if the pics confirm my thoughts. Email is in the sig.

Ülzen? That is quite far away... I'm near Speyer and in the dialect is a great difference ;-)


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

Sh*t...that's a lot of _high_ resolution photos bruv. How about I just send you the cube? On loan of course 

IMO, they're the same. If there is a negligable difference that I have overlooked, I wouldn't think it would have any effect on performance whatsoever.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sure, just put it in a bag and ship it :-D
Actually you may be wrong... regarding performance (while performance could describe several different characteristics). And it's not that many... just 5 pictures. Altogether, easily less then 10MB... will you do it? If not, I'll have to find someone else who also has the prototype from witeden.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Sure, just put it in a bag and ship it :-D
> Actually you may be wrong... regarding performance (while performance could describe several different characteristics). And it's not that many... just 5 pictures. Altogether, easily less then 10MB... will you do it? If not, I'll have to find someone else who also has the prototype from witeden.


 
Looks like you were right...but you already knew that didn't you bruv?  Doesn't even take hires.







That's a pretty big difference though. The base of the centers is where it's at. Look at the GH-II...



Eric79 said:


> Ülzen?



Nah, Uelzen.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, actually I can't really see that much of an difference in this picture. And the centers haven't even been the pieces that I was must after. So still, an email with pics that I can use with a reference to you would be nice! ;-)

Edit: Ülzen - Uelzen... we talk about the same ;-)


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aha


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

More hires shots of these bad boys:


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Check mal deine PMs


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Check mal deine PMs


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Die Ärsche gibts im Videoclip!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

Aight!


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 17, 2011)

OT: Did you know that Dieter Bohlen's EX - Estefania is in this video? She's the one with the leopards bikini ;-)


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> OT: Did you know that Dieter Bohlen's EX - Estefania is in this video?* She's the one with the leopards bikini* ;-)


 
Nah, that's me. My hair was longer back then.

What was the name of the bird that he hospitalized?


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Nah, that's me. My hair was longer back then.
> 
> What was the name of the bird that he hospitalized?


Daimnnnn you were hot. You definitely should let grow your hair again...

He hospitalized someone? I didn't know that... but for sure there are some he worked or lived with that could need some weeks in such an institution.


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 18, 2011)

@b4p4076 I just received the consumers version and I also have the first gen prototype (the green one for that matter), and I think the corners triangle bottom thingie, the edges of it is a little smaller on the consumer. But that was all I saw. Sorry if you already saw that difference.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Daimnnnn you were hot. You definitely should let grow your hair again...
> 
> He hospitalized someone? I didn't know that... but for sure there are some he worked or lived with that could need some weeks in such an institution.


 
Verona Feldbusch. Bild Zeitung...



Shamankian said:


> @b4p4076 I just received the consumers version and I also have the first gen prototype (the green one for that matter), and I think the corners triangle bottom thingie, the edges of it is a little smaller on the consumer. But that was all I saw. Sorry if you already saw that difference.


 
Chill bruv  Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't noticed. Have you got a good set of scales though? If so, would you mind weighing the two cubes for me?* cycle* asked me to weigh them but I haven't got an accurate pair of scales atm. .


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 19, 2011)

I just weighed them, the prototype (with stickers) weighed 87 grams (that's as precise as I can weigh them), and the consumers version (without stickers, but probably with more lube in it) is 86 grams. Which to me seems ODD! I mean, there is anchors in the consumers. Maybe it got something to do with the plastic? I'm not sure if black plastic (because of it's lower quality) is lighter? anyway, that was what I found out.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 19, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Verona Feldbusch. Bild Zeitung...
> Have you got a good set of scales though? If so, would you mind weighing the two cubes for me?* cycle* asked me to weigh them but I haven't got an accurate pair of scales atm. .


Oh, I don't read that paper... but as far as I remember he didn 't hospitalize her - he only suggested she should be hospitalized.



Shamankian said:


> I just weighed them, the prototype (with stickers) weighed 87 grams (that's as precise as I can weigh them), and the consumers version (without stickers, but probably with more lube in it) is 86 grams. Which to me seems ODD! I mean, there is anchors in the consumers. Maybe it got something to do with the plastic? I'm not sure if black plastic (because of it's lower quality) is lighter? anyway, that was what I found out.


1) black isn't lower quality, it is just a different material/quality. 2) you didn't say which colour your consumer version is 3) sticker it... now the intersting part of the story:
4) I guess you are not familiar with plastic injection molding? You know... it depends a lot on the settings of the machine... temperature, injection pressure, injection duration, injection volume, holding pressure, how long the pressure is held, how long the pieces stay are inside the die before they are ejected... and several other thing. All these factors affect the weight of the product. Also you need to know, that these settings usually change during production because of slight differences in the plastic granule which can vary with each batch or quality problems of the products and this can actually lead to weight differences much more than just... 1 gram for example. Like, say there are dents in the product, than the holding pressure could be to low or the injection volume to little - probaly both (actually the main problem in this case is a bad die design which most chinese cubes suffer from - yes, the DaYans do too)... but also some other factores. Say it was just a difference of 0.1gram per part because of bad injection settings, this sounds like nothing - but sum it up to all the pieces and you see, big weight differences are easy to happen. Or the factor you kind of suggested... since white cubes are made of a different material than black ones, may this actually cause a big difference in weight? *wink* *wink*


----------



## garcijo (Jul 19, 2011)

What's that weird looking 2x2 you have on the cube pile?


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 19, 2011)

garcijo said:


> What's that weird looking 2x2 you have on the cube pile?


Interesting, a lot of people have asked me that already...: it's a really great modified DianSheng. I don't know someone who likes them besides me, but I got mine from Haiyan (I got it unmodified) and it was great from the start. Ask Bobo11420 - she saw it in action several times before and after modding. It actually cuts about 45° :-D


----------

